# Talked to girl at college orientation



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, I was at orientation and we were all doing this stupid activities meant to get people to know each other, but I couldn't do it so I just went off to the side to sit down and there were other people there. I wasn't with anybody but a girl came and sat beside me and I asked her normal conversation stuff. I actually initiated a conversation, which I never usually do. She was pretty nice and didn't ignore me like most other people. Hopefully I'll be able to open up more in college but I doubt it. For those of you who have been to college, how was/is your experience there?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's great that you initiated the conversation  You should keep making those tiny steps when you're in college. And those orientation activities are always so silly. I'd be right there sitting on the side too if I had the option.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I lived at home so I never had "the college experience." The only time I talked to students was if they were in a group with me (I was a marketing major and we had a lot of group projects). It seemed to me that most people weren't really chatty. They just went to class and went home.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

the key to getting through college speeches is to speak in a monotone, boring voice and noone will pay attention (off subject)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I lived at home so I never had "the college experience." The only time I talked to students was if they were in a group with me (I was a marketing major and we had a lot of group projects). It seemed to me that most people weren't really chatty. They just went to class and went home.


How does this have anything to do with the guys triumph....ugh

Grats man, that's a nice way to enter your college experience. Don't let the pressure of socialising get to you, just do your own thing and if an oppurtunity arrises realise that you have your own life to fall back on if this opportunity fails or you get too nervous to try to initiate it.


----------



## Nathalest (Jul 14, 2010)

Grats man. Something similar happened to me, except the girl initiated the conversation, but I couldn't keep anything going. I actually somewhat broke out of my shell for a few days during and after orientation but it all went back to 'normal' after nothing came of it. Here's to hoping it's different for you .


----------



## iamted (Jul 22, 2010)

i went to school for the first time in 16 years last semester, due to a physical ailment i had been unemployed for 2 years previous to this, so i was not used to dealing with or being around people, at first i was able to overcome some of the anxiety that i had, but after the first month it was like i took a dive into a fear cesspool, then it was all i could do to get up and go to school after that i decided that i was just going to finish the semester and give up on that experiment, but after having gone through the summer and thinking things through i have decided that even if the next semester is the last one that i take ever, i want to over come those fears and go out on top rather then having felt overwhelmed and defeated. i am finding ways and things to cope with anxiety and using them rather then seeking solitude all the time to wallow in my fears. one thing that we need to realize is that everyone has fears of something, so most people can understand that aspect of what we are going through, most people will not judge you harshly for having problems, this is not high school any more, those petty games that were played don't work any more. 

when i face new things that are sure to cause me a great deal of anxiety, i look at it as an adventure, whether it be going to see a new doctor for this condition, or going back to school. if it was a horrible adventure i wont try the same thing again, if it was a bearable adventure, i will try to cut out as much of the unbearable things and focus on the parts that brought some enjoyment. one thing that i am finding out is that opening up to people really isn't as bad any more, if i share my problem with anxiety to them, they can either look at me harshly or it will open up a new line of relating to them, im not saying that you should wear a big plaque that says "I HAVE SAD" but when you talk to people most will ask some question that you dont want to answer some where along the way, it may be a few weeks after you have had a couple of conversations already with them, they may notice that you sit by yourself all the time, or that you dont really talk to anyone, most of the time they are not prying to talk behind your back but are genuinely curious, give them a chance, the reward will out way the pain in the long run. 

hope this helps.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just think it's awesome how much people on these forums are opening up in real life. We are all capable of basically anything we want. Just need a little more practice and self belief and the rest is history.


----------



## ObsessiveThinker (Jul 24, 2010)

do your best (sounds like you are already) to immerse yourself. Otherwise you've got three years + of loneliness.

It ain't fun. I didn't enjoy my degree at all.

In my second course at college, I made alot more friends. And I actually enjoyed it! It took more effort, and I didn't 'go out' that much (few times a year). But it was, dare i say it, fun.

Also, keep up with chatting to people! Sounds like your doing good.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> How does this have anything to do with the guys triumph....ugh


He asked, " For those of you who have been to college, how was/is your experience there?"

:blank


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

metallica2147 said:


> Well, I was at orientation and we were all doing this stupid activities meant to get people to know each other, but I couldn't do it so I just went off to the side to sit down and there were other people there. I wasn't with anybody but a girl came and sat beside me and I asked her normal conversation stuff. I actually initiated a conversation, which I never usually do. She was pretty nice and didn't ignore me like most other people. Hopefully I'll be able to open up more in college but I doubt it. For those of you who have been to college, how was/is your experience there?


Congratulations man. where you going to college at


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

ar2112 said:


> Congratulations man. where you going to college at


thanks man, i'm going to UNT.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Study groups are the best way to make friends.


----------

